# bayboat.....52 mahi mahi...2 kings



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Was planning on fishing the jetties but had some trolling motor issues. I then decided to run offshore a few miles. About 3 miles off the jetties i found a rip current holding scattered weeds. Broke out the trout rods with plastics. Caught 52 chickens and 2 kings. Left the fish biting. Buddy of mine caught his first king , undersize ling and mahi mahi.


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

out of surfside?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*galveston*

I was fishing out of galveston


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice! I didnt know mahi were that close.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*my best two*

Best two trips in a bay boat for all you triple engine go fast boats....lol. 1st pic.....35 mahi mahi....12 triple tail....8 trout...1 ling....all on artificial. ............2nd pic. 51 fish on artificial with a 52 inch mahi.....bay boat special


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow that is awesome. That is a great catch right there. I have never stopped to check the rips or weed lines at only 3 miles.


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool we were out off the jetties sat afternoon. several boats anchored up about 1/4 mile out past the jetties I guess. what size is your boat


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*boat*

21 ft nautic star....


----------



## GerryG (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice!!

We ran out sunday out of Sargent and limited on kings and snapper and never left the sight of land.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

fishinguy said:


> Wow that is awesome. That is a great catch right there. I have never stopped to check the rips or weed lines at only 3 miles.


Lol!!!


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Dam... Nice job Tommy


----------



## Cpuckett (Jun 12, 2012)

That's going to be one hell of a fish fry... Quality catch brother!


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

That's a good haul, but I'm glad I don't have to clean all those fish!


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

jpdarby2 said:


> That's a good haul, but I'm glad I don't have to clean all those fish!


Haha! I was thinking the same thing! Did yall catch those kings on trout rods? I bet that was fun!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*trout rods*

No sir, we had our kingfish rods.....not real heavy tackle 20 to 30 lb setups.


----------

